# Convincing parents for a fursuit?



## corporalgriffin (Jun 19, 2014)

I found this amazing partial that I'm in love with, but like all fursuits its kind of expensive. I've got a bit of money saved up from commissions, but I'm not sure if I'd be able to convince my dad to pay the rest for it? Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Misomie (Jun 19, 2014)

That depends how much extra is it? You can ask for it as an early Birthday/Christmas present if it's a lot. 

Just be chill about it and tell them you want it. If you have other costumes/cosplay that should help them understand. Why not do some work for your parents to get the rest? Or promise to do work if they helped with it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 19, 2014)

Since parents are mentioned I am presuming you are young. Avoid purchasing costumes if you are still growing; they may not fit by the time you have finished. 

It will probably be difficult to convince your parents to help by a very exotic item. Imagine if your kid asked for a reproduction of the shroud of Turin and you get an idea of what they'd probably feel.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm not sure OP is that young as commissions are being done. Usually that'd make you at least 18 (assuming PayPal and whatnot).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 19, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I'm not sure OP is that young as commissions are being done. Usually that'd make you at least 18 (assuming PayPal and whatnot).



Because none of us ever lie to paypal. ;3  You've got a point, though.


----------



## corporalgriffin (Jun 19, 2014)

Just for age reference, I am 17 xD, for pricing, the partial is a head, tail and footpaws for 600, I have 355 saved up.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 19, 2014)

Your gunna need hand paws too.


----------



## corporalgriffin (Jun 19, 2014)

I know, but I can order those later, for now, I'm just looking for help getting the basics ouo


----------

